# Green jar no markings



## Stacyryan (Jul 5, 2020)

this jar has the zinc or porcelain lid and no marks on it and I believe it was blown because of the cut line on the bottom of it.


----------



## coreya (Jul 6, 2020)

As I asked in the other post please give us some clear photos. After trying to unblur it I see that the unmarked jar is whats referred to as Ball Blue and if unmarked was used by many company's as packer jars with a label. It was made by Ball and would be machine made. Still need clearer photos though


----------

